# India to follow china type ban on website maybe



## theserpent (Jan 13, 2012)

*www.nzherald.co.nz/connect/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501833&objectid=10779033

If this happens where is our right to freedom??


----------



## theserpent (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope this doesnt happen


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

I somehow feel its the right step HC has taken. But it shouldn't be "chinese" way. I mean the reason should be practical, not baseless as done by chinese.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 14, 2012)

Ya ok,But at least think about the people?How will they spend there time?
Facebook maybe ok top ban.But atleast dont ban youtube,And google


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 15, 2012)

Not Good For Democratic Country Like India


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2012)

Lets all do something about it


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

This would the first time, where laziness of govt's would be to our advantage.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey friends made an event please join it share it with you friends
*www.facebook.com/events/310129509030283/


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ Joined. It would be nice if you can write some intro in the event too about this problem. So that people not aware of the HC's decision can be made aware of it. You can quote the news article shared in your first post.

Edit: The news article in your first post don't work!


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Joined. It would be nice if you can write some intro in the event too about this problem. So that people not aware of the HC's decision can be made aware of it. You can quote the news article shared in your first post.
> 
> Edit: The news article in your first post don't work!



Can you please invite your friends


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I somehow feel its the right step HC has taken. But it shouldn't be "chinese" way. I mean the reason should be practical, not baseless as done by chinese.



right step?
tell those neta dogs to muzzle the SIMI and the khalsa and the rest of the war mongers first.

this is incredibly lazy and hypocritical of them


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 16, 2012)

Since when satarical cartoon sites are banned? Does this mean those puppet parody shows on news channels with end? 

Its like SOPA, difference they have a bill and we have enough loopholes and redtape can sort of gives the power for the legal system to make companies do the bidding of the entertainment industry. Mainstream media will be the first who want to censor the internet because people are always in need of the truth and you can't gag anyone on the internet until now. The internet is the only power for people who be honest and for Independent media to do what they do best.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2012)

proxy


----------



## theserpent (Jan 17, 2012)

Anorion said:


> proxy



Yup proxy is a good idea,But arent most of the proxy websites really slow??


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ Better than nothing.

BTW, 
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/408879_286153794776789_155411994517637_849867_325501690_n.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 18, 2012)

lol, jimbo knows how a student's mind works xD


----------



## theserpent (Jan 19, 2012)

Enjoy facebook,google and those other 21 websites still 2 feb,if that day they might get blocked if they lose


----------



## webmediaoo (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope so, Good research dude...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't really shared this with everybody but some of us are planning to do something about it:
Effin Speech
Twitter hashtag #internetcensorshipindia
Its going to take some time to push it up bigtime though its a start. We're just getting a team ready and the guy whose website that was hosted on Bigrock and was taken down without any paperwork "Aseem Trivedi" is also in it. He had a word with IAC but they have their hands full. There's also facebook/Google page but TBH for such stuff, twitter is usually most effective.

If anyone wants to be a part of it, let me know. As of now we're getting someone who can take care of law side of things.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 9, 2012)

:eeksign:
The govt must be thinking, ya it will succeed!! 
but we were, are and will always be Indians, it will IMPOSSIBLE for us
to become like the chinese, even by external force!!!


----------



## theserpent (Feb 9, 2012)

Now facebook and google has agreed to remove the so called obsensive content-I read this in a newspaper


----------



## pra85 (Feb 12, 2012)

We have come one step closer to becoming the next China. A couple of weeks back Google's Blogger blogs started to redirect to a .in domain when accessed from within India. The official explanation was that it was done so that laws within the countries were followed a.k.a. making removals easy . Here is the link to the official explanation Why does my blog redirect to a country-specific URL? - Blogger Help


----------

